# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPM Bonita et application jee

## anshl

Bonjour
je veux developpez une application controll par un workflow et j'ai choisi Bonita comme outils Bpm , l'applicatiopn utilise les etats de  procedure definit dans bonita , je veux savoir si bonita permet de faire a et comment ?, merci bcp

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Cf ton autre post:
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...e/#post5754088

----------

